# Suche Netzwerkfähigen Drucker..



## partitionist (18. Oktober 2006)

Hallo Leute ich habe bei mir 2x Computer und an einem ist ein Drucker angeschlossen doch wenn ich mit dem anderen Computer was ausdrucken möchte, muss ich den ersten anschalten  
Gibt es Drucker die man im LAN am Router anschließen kann, damit jeder Zugriff darauf hat? Wenn ja welche sind zu empfehlen?


----------



## chmee (18. Oktober 2006)

Hp hat eine OfficeJet Reihe, die hat nen LAN Anschluß.

Abgesehen davon gibt es Router, die nen Druckeranschluß bieten, zusätzlich
existieren auch USB-LAN Adapter extra für Drucker.

mfg chmee


----------



## gorim (19. Oktober 2006)

Mein Canon IP3000 hat USB, LAN und WLAN. Aber deswegen gleich einen neuen Drucker kaufen? Was chmee meinte sind Printserver. Die kosten ca. 50 € je nach Ausführung. Du kaufts also einen Printserver mit einem passenden Anschluß deines Druckers (Parallel, usb) und stöpselst ihn an dein LAN an. Der Drucker wird dann über eine IP-Adresse angesprochen. Wenn Du XP nutzt klappt das hervorragend.

bis dann
gorim


----------



## Hawkster (19. Oktober 2006)

Also wir persönlich nutzen den HP Color LaserJet 2600n, der funktioniert hervorragend, vorausgesetzt man weiß wie man ihn einrichtet *an schlimme zeiten zurückdenk*

Aber es kommt immer darauf an wie viel gedruckt wird, das gedruckt wird, wie viele leute drucken...

Also für zuhause würde ich einen PrintServer empfehlen. Gute findest du unter http://www.reichelt.de, da bekommste auch problemlos ein Austauschgerät bei Garantiefällen.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen,
Hawkster


----------

